# Will ammonia kill plants?



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

My ammonia is reading 8+, I just got somemore plants in the mail today. Is it safe to plants them? A guy at the petstore said high ammonia will kill plants.


----------



## mDust (Jan 8, 2011)

No, ammonia is used by the plants as fertilizer. While pure ammonia poured on a plant will kill it, the ammonia content in your tank should never be high enough to harm most plants.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

ok what about the nitrites and nitrates? or was the manager and idiot lol


----------



## mDust (Jan 8, 2011)

GypsyV said:


> ok what about the nitrites and nitrates? or was the manager and idiot lol


Bacteria colonies will convert ammonia -> nitrite -> nitrate. Nitrate is also used by the plants as fertilizer.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

ok thanks for the quick response, my plants were waiting to be planted lol


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would go ahead and plant them.

I have also heard that high ammonia can kill plants. But IME that is very very rare (to the point where I have never experienced it). The main effect is the plants will reduce ammonia very quickly.


my .02


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yup; the plants will eat it up, and in fact probably love it 


my plants took off in my 10 gallon a long time ago when I had an ammonia spike of 8+


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would do a large water change then add the plants while the water is low before adding new water.


----------

